# Mon MAC ne détecte pas ma clé USB



## vish (3 Février 2016)

Salut à tous !

Je viens vous demandez conseil. J'ai récemment acheté une clé *USB* (la semaine dernière, mais on s'en fou...), je l'ai toujours laissée branché à mon Mac depuis et cela m'ai arriver 2 - 3 fois de l'enlever *sans l'éjecter.*.. Pas de problème jusqu'à aujourd'hui où je suis incapable de la détecter.
J'ai essayer sur le Mac d'un pote qui ne la détecte pas non plus... Étrange n'est-ce pas ?!

Généralement, ca prend longtemps à s'abîmer ces machins ! (Ma clé USB est allumée quand elle est branchée pourtant)

*J'ai beau aller dans Finder, préférences, cocher les cases que vous voulez, ca ne marche pas ! *

I need your help guys !

Pour info je possède un MacBook Pro de 2013 écran retina, mais ça aussi je pense qu'on s'en fiche...

Thanks !

V.


----------



## Franz59 (3 Février 2016)

Bonjour
Très mauvaise idée de retirer un volume (disque ou clé) sans l'éjecter.
On se retrouve très vite avec le problème cité
Si elle n'apparait pas dans utilitaire de disque, essayez de la faire monter sur un PC
Sinon...


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Février 2016)

Salut

Comme dit ci-dessus très très mauvaise idée de retirer une clé sans l'éjecter logiquement
Que te renvoie, clé branchée, dans le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------



## vish (3 Février 2016)

Ah la merde... 

Ok, merci les gars !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Février 2016)

vish a dit:


> Ah la merde...
> 
> Ok, merci les gars !


C'est pas la merde. C'est une bonne pratique valable pour tous les systèmes.


----------



## vish (3 Février 2016)

Franz59 a dit:


> Bonjour
> Très mauvaise idée de retirer un volume (disque ou clé) sans l'éjecter.
> On se retrouve très vite avec le problème cité
> Si elle n'apparait pas dans utilitaire de disque, essayez de la faire monter sur un PC
> Sinon...



Elle s'affiche bien sur PC mais pas sur mon MAC, je dois faire comment pour que ça marche sur mon MAC svp ?


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (3 Février 2016)

Que te renvoie, clé branchée,  depuis le terminal un :
*diskutil list*


----------

